# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه رشته ی برق

## arshiaEn

سلام دوستان 
سوالی هست که یکم مشغولم کرده و اینه که من امسال کنکور دارم و تقریبا مطمئنم که میخوام برق بخونم (الکترونیک)
حالا من موندم که چه دانشگاهیو انتخاب کنم. برق رشته ی سختیه و نمیدونم که دانشگاهی مثه شهید بهشتی (خودش، نه پردیس عباسپور) در چه سطحی هست دانشکده ی برقش. از لحاظ امکانات و اساتید و... میخواستم بدونم چطوره
نمیخوام این چند سال همه ی زندگیم بشه خرخونی و فشار زیاد. اعتبار مدرکش مهمه و نمیدونم مقبولیت مدرک این دانشگاه چطوره. دوست دارم خودم فضایی داشته باشم که کنار دانشگاه کارای اموزشی دیگه کنم و خودم یکسری چیزارو یاد بگیرم و فرصت برای کسب یه مهارت داشته باشم. خلاصه که میخوام علاوه بر به دست اوردن سطح خوب توی دروس رشته و دانشگاه، کارای مورد نظر خودمم انجام بدم و در عین حال مدرک معتبر داشته باشم. حالا میخوام از دوستان بپرسم سطح برق این دانشگاه چطوره و آیا در مقایسه با دانشگاهای دیگه ضعف داره یا چی؟

----------

